# Grand fishing report



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Bait caster is pretty close to being universal. 

If I choose to carry one rod, I'd pick that.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't think of it as lazy. I am just enjoying the time on the river. 4 Rods in the holders and sometimes I even catch a fish.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Has anybody been by the Lansing dam lately did they replace the lift gates? Looks like they have a third gate to put in?


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Worm Dunker said:


> Has anybody been by the Lansing dam lately did they replace the lift gates? Looks like they have a third gate to put in?


I was fishing down there like 10 days ago. They were still working on it. We didnt get any fish. Didnt see any jumping at the dam either. But like i said, that was 10 days ago. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Not very many fish made it to Lansing this year before they closed the dams. Last year was a great one this years was really lacking. Better to head towards west. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

